# Yum!: Tasty Recipes from Culinary Greats



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Yum!: Tasty Recipes from Culinary Greats by Jeffrey Spear & Dara Bunjon

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

